# Jaguar cichlid



## TinasRyan (May 2, 2016)

New to these guys but got one on a deal I couldn't pass up are they ok in a 125 with other fish I'm only getting one but it's about 12inches already I have 6 other fish in the tank none are that size but their about 4 inches plus on all of them should I be worried or should things be ok I have lots of hiding spots for them now. Should I divide the tank just to be safe or let things go and hope everyone is nice


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

I think you'd get better feedback if this was posted in the CA forum, being that Jags are from Central America.

As for tankmates, I don't think it's "aggression" you have to worry about as much as the 4" fish becoming food.

YouTube videos of Jags feeding and you'll see some amazing footage of them extending their mouths an insane amount.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I've seen videos of jags trying to attack their owners. I think anything else in the tank will be killed or eaten.


----------



## dapigg (Oct 19, 2016)

I have a 2.5 inch Jag in a tank with bigger fish and a ton of ornaments and hiding spots and the Jag took the mountain as home and and won't let anyone near other than the tiny Syndontis cat. I poke the glass and he comes at me. I named him Dio which read upside down with the Ronnie James Dio font reads DEVIL.


----------



## Bret35 (Dec 10, 2016)

I have a jaguar in an aggressive "community" tank. Out of 125 gallons he thinks about 90 are his territory. At some point I'll have to choose between him or everyone else. He just chases but there was a convict that wouldn't leave him alone and overnight he killed it.


----------



## dapigg (Oct 19, 2016)

Dio was in a tank with a bigger Convict who kept him basically in hiding. He was completely black in color when I moved him to a different tank. Now from his stripes you see he's mean. Time to move him again?


----------

